# Transcend aXeRAM 1066 problems



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay i can get this stuff running at 1066 no problem, but I cant get it to any speed over 1066 without getting either a BSOD, a post hang, or it will get to the part where it will see if there are any bootable CD/DVD's in my drives and then it will hang there. I have fired up the volts all the way to 2.3 and it still doesnt help. I thought this was overclocking RAM? Right now just to be at 3GHz, my ram is at 1006. :shadedshu

Any ideas guys?

If you need more info, just ask.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 22, 2008)

Ill post some Everest benchmarks to show where my RAM stands overclocked. 

G.Skill 2x1GB DDR2-800
Read - 6332
Write - 4822
Copy - 5380
Latency - 76.5

Trancend 2x1GB DDR2-1066
Read - 6899
Write - 4865
Copy - 5515
Latency - 74.4ns
Above benchmarks are run at stock speeds (Q6600 @2.4GHz, DDR2-1066)

Transcend "overclocked" (Q6600 @3.2GHz DDR2-1006)
Read - 8661
Write - 7287
Copy - 7968
Latency - 56.8


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 23, 2008)

Set your trfc timing to 52 or 54. Bet this will help.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 23, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Set your trfc timing to 52 or 54. Bet this will help.



It helped me get my 4x1gb G.Skills at least stable at DDR960 from DDR800. 

Still workin on getting 1000 stable...but 4 sticks of DDR800 is kind of a bear to work with...you should be better off with DDR1066...you'll get it man!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 23, 2008)

Kursah said:


> It helped me get my 4x1gb G.Skills at least stable at DDR960 from DDR800.
> 
> Still workin on getting 1000 stable...but 4 sticks of DDR800 is kind of a bear to work with...you should be better off with DDR1066...you'll get it man!



I don't know what's up with your HZ's. My Firesticks (4x1GB) are running 1020mhz 5-5-5-12 on 2.1v, and 1050mhz 5-5-5-15.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 23, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I don't know what's up with your HZ's. My firesticks (4x1GB) are running 1020mhz 5-5-5-12 on 2.1v



I think it has something to do with other sub-timings and channel control being too agressive at AUTO...but I gotta research what is a proper range to set a few different ones at to see what I can get out of it. At least that's what I've read about others having to do. Also gotta remember I'm running a 1:1 ratio...so pushing 500FSB on this board with 4x1gb might be stressing it more than a lower fsb with higher mem ratio.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 23, 2008)

Here are some less aggressive timings that work well with OC'ing D9 chips. Give them a try:

DRAM Timing Selectable - Manual
- CAS Latency Time (tCL) - 5
- RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD) - 5
- RAS# Precharge (tRP) - 5
- Precharge Time (tRAS) - 12
- Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) - 52
- Write Precharge Time (tWR) - 6
- Write to Read Delay (tWTR) - 11
- Act to Act Time (tRRD) - 4
- Read to Precharge (tRTP) - 6
- Command Rate - 2T

- DDR2 Voltage - 2.1v
- MCH 1.45v


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2008)

5 5-5-15 @ 2.1v should work.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 23, 2008)

_Apologies for my Thread Hijack..Hopefully we can both benefit some though_



Paulieg said:


> Here are some less aggressive timings that work well with OC'ing D9 chips. Give them a try:
> 
> DRAM Timing Selectable - Manual
> - CAS Latency Time (tCL) - 5
> ...



Alright..my tWR starts at 8 as the lowest value..and no dice...I kicked it up to 10
Set my tWTR to 12
tRRD to 6
tRTP to 8

Currently running Memtest with 266/1066 strap (had to reset CMOS after trying suggested timings...wouldn't post lol).

There are about 5-6 other sub timings I didn't write down yet...I took some screenies of memset which was showing my MB maintaining the same subtimings as DDR960 speed in comparison to DDR1000 speeds. So I figure if I get enough slack I'll be okay, I wanted to go a little more relaxed on timings to see if I can at least get DDR1000 stable...well so far Memtest is about as-far as it usually gets before it freezes or shows errors and that's at 1066 speed...so we'll see what happens.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

Kursah said:


> It helped me get my 4x1gb G.Skills at least stable at DDR960 from DDR800.
> 
> Still workin on getting 1000 stable...but 4 sticks of DDR800 is kind of a bear to work with...you should be better off with DDR1066...you'll get it man!



I overclocked my G.Skill DDR2-800 to 1006 easy. 



Paulieg said:


> I don't know what's up with your HZ's. My Firesticks (4x1GB) are running 1020mhz 5-5-5-12 on 2.1v, and 1050mhz 5-5-5-15.


Im working with my Transcend 2GB (as a test then throwing in the other 2GB for 4GB) not my G.Skill in my system specs. 



erocker said:


> 5 5-5-15 @ 2.1v should work.


It wont even work at 2.3v. So 2.1 def wont work.


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2008)

Honestly that RAM should do 1066 easily.  Time to RMA.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I overclocked my G.Skill DDR2-800 to 1006 easy...



Yeah I can get each 2 gig kit to hit DDR1000 plus just fine..2.1v. But as soon as I try to run both 2 gig kits (4x1gb) up to 1000 speeds...memtest usually errors or freezes within the first 3 tests (first few percent)...but I'm stable at 960 speeds. But at 266/1066 I let memtest run for a while...not a complete pass and it seemed stable...so I think it's down to NB limitations at 500 1:1 just can't compensate or handle 4 dimms filled up...I can get 480 stable for now. DFI Forums has been fairly useless on this issue (suprise! lol), but that's okay...I guess i have a reason to find a CPU with more than a 7X multi.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> Honestly that RAM should do 1066 easily.  Time to RMA.



Which? The G.Skill or the Transcend? I can get it to do 1066 on stock but cant get it to go higher with a CPU overclock. I really think it has something to do with how DFI utilizes their BIOS because you cant just manually enter in a RAM speed for the RAM. You have to use a preset list of RAM configurations. (i.e 266/1066, 266/800, 266/667, 333/1066, 333/800, etc)

Not only that, at 3GHz and RAM at 1000ish, Everest seems to say that the RAM "underclocked" is faster than 2.4GHz at 1066. (benchmarks in second post)


----------



## Kursah (Mar 23, 2008)

Intel based boards use these "preset" Ram configurations that you speak of...not just DFI's...it's called a Memory/DRAM Divider...DFI lists it by Bus speed instead of ratio, i.e. 333/667 is 1:1, which is what I am currently using. It's been this way for quite a long time really...there are some boards like DFI's CX3200 (ATI chipset) that can allow seperate memory speed/overclocking from CPU bus, thus no need for DRAM Divider...and they're decent boards for many...but were buggy out of the chute and don't OC the best...plus the mem bandwidth is pretty lame in comparison to most modern chipsets.

Plus it appears that the Transcent you said performed better underclocked...what timings were you using? You also gotta remember that at stock, the System BUS speed is slower, so the transactions between memory, CPU and other peripherals will be more limited in comparison to the overclocked BUS, CPU and Memory. So you should see improvements with a faster BUS speed to take advantage of the faster memory. You gotta look at the bigger picture of what's being affected by the overclock to understand this...and you are by gaining the experience of trial and error.

I'd run at DDR1000 speeds if you can keep it stable...you may lose 60MHz overall..but the benefits overall are better as you can see.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 23, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Intel based boards use these "preset" Ram configurations that you speak of...not just DFI's...it's called a Memory/DRAM Divider...DFI lists it by Bus speed instead of ratio, i.e. 333/667 is 1:1, which is what I am currently using. It's been this way for quite a long time really...there are some boards like DFI's CX3200 (ATI chipset) that can allow seperate memory speed/overclocking from CPU bus, thus no need for DRAM Divider...and they're decent boards for many...but were buggy out of the chute and don't OC the best...plus the mem bandwidth is pretty lame in comparison to most modern chipsets.
> 
> Plus it appears that the Transcent you said performed better underclocked...what timings were you using? You also gotta remember that at stock, the System BUS speed is slower, so the transactions between memory, CPU and other peripherals will be more limited in comparison to the overclocked BUS, CPU and Memory. So you should see improvements with a faster BUS speed to take advantage of the faster memory. You gotta look at the bigger picture of what's being affected by the overclock to understand this...and you are by gaining the experience of trial and error.
> 
> I'd run at DDR1000 speeds if you can keep it stable...you may lose 60MHz overall..but the benefits overall are better as you can see.


He's not seeing a benefit at 1066MHz because his fsb wasn't OC'ed for that test, limiting his available bandwidth. 1066MHz will be faster than 1000Mhz at his Oced settings.

@Crash - If loosening trfc didn't work, feed your NB more voltage. The combination of both 1066MHz on the ram *AND* the OCed fsb is harder on your NB. I have to run a full .1V more thru mine to go from 800Mhz to 1200Mhz on my ram (@400fsb), with everything else being exactly the same.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> He's not seeing a benefit at 1066MHz because his fsb wasn't OC'ed for that test, limiting his available bandwidth. 1066MHz will be faster than 1000Mhz at his Oced settings.



Thought that's what I said??? Well anyways that's what I meant in all the gibberish I typed in that paragraph anyways. 

I know he'll see more benefit of 1066 if he OC's his CPU/FSB to get his memory there that way...but if he runs stock with a divider to get his memory to 1066 with stock system bus and cpu...then comparied to his OC'd 1000MHz OC'd settings it will be slower...I just did the same test on my rig today trying to get more OC out of 4x1gb on my rig. His results in his second post showed it...but between your one sentence and my paragraph (I always take more words to explain stuff lol!) we'll get him set straight!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

My EVGA board is able to set your own RAM speed. 

When i get done with my homework, I will start messing around with timings and whatnot that was suggested earlier. 

My current timings are 5-5-5-15 (stock) at 2.23v. (the volts are set by me not sure the default for the RAM)


----------



## trt740 (Mar 23, 2008)

Some motherboard are funny with DDR2 1200 ram usually it's not the ram it's the motherboard. Most were not designed to run at speeds higher than DDR1066. Trancend is having this issue with a bunch of 680i and P35 boards. The only boards I see that really like this ram are Gigabyte P35 , X38, Asus P35 and X38 boards. The rest seem to have trouble with it. Read throught the reviews on new egg you will see iIm right.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Some motherboard are funny with DDR2 1200 ram usually it's not the ram it's the motherboard. Most were not designed to run at speeds higher than DDR1066. Trancend is having this issue with a bunch of 680i and P35 boards. The only boards I see that really like this ram are Gigabyte P35 , X38, Asus P35 and X38 boards. The rest seem to have trouble with it. Read throught the reviews on new egg you will see iIm right.



Everyone doesnt seem to be having problems with it at all. Everyone is saying it can get to 1280MHz easy and people are overclockign them on 680i/780i just fine.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Yeah I can get each 2 gig kit to hit DDR1000 plus just fine..2.1v. But as soon as I try to run both 2 gig kits (4x1gb) up to 1000 speeds...memtest usually errors or freezes within the first 3 tests (first few percent)...but I'm stable at 960 speeds. But at 266/1066 I let memtest run for a while...not a complete pass and it seemed stable...so I think it's down to NB limitations at 500 1:1 just can't compensate or handle 4 dimms filled up...I can get 480 stable for now. DFI Forums has been fairly useless on this issue (suprise! lol), but that's okay...I guess i have a reason to find a CPU with more than a 7X multi.


Every time I go to either DFI or DIY forum's, I get next to no help.

Im going to go try some of those settings listed above. Ill post back with results.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 23, 2008)

hey crash I'm not too sure if this has been tried, but Does your Quad do 3.3GHZ????

If so boot on the 333/1066 strap and set the FSB to 333 as well and see if the DFI will allow it to run!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> hey crash I'm not too sure if this has been tried, but Does your Quad do 3.3GHZ????
> 
> If so boot on the 333/1066 strap and set the FSB to 333 as well and see if the DFI will allow it to run!



I havent tried 3.3GHz no. I will give it a go. 

Here is what I did. I put the timings at 5-5-5-15 2.1v upped the NB and SB a few notchesand had the CPU at 3.2GHz (8x400) with RAM running at 1200ish and it got to the Vista boot screen (no gui boot) and it freezes right there.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

Worked!

Im at 3.3GHz 5-5-5-15 2.1v (i think), idle temp is 41 from 40 RAM is at 333/1066 (1174MHz).

I run Everest benchmarks and post them up. Thanks sneekypeet!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ill post some Everest benchmarks to show where my RAM stands overclocked.
> 
> G.Skill 2x1GB DDR2-800
> Read - 6332
> ...


New overclocked settings 
Read - 6899
Write - 6693
Copy - 7405
Latency - 63.7
Results are actually slower?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 23, 2008)

I say run memtest86+ and make sure the speed is stable for a few(5-7) passes.

Could be we've taken the ram too far to do well. Memtest will error out if I am correct!

Also you say you set the ram to 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1V which is great, but DFI's love to have the secondary timings tweaked to gain performance!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Everyone doesnt seem to be having problems with it at all. Everyone is saying it can get to 1280MHz easy and people are overclockign them on 680i/780i just fine.



I never said everyone I own this ram and it works fine. I said some motherboards and almost no 680i or 700 series will run 4 gb of it at all for example mine will.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I never said everyone I own this ram and it works fine. I said some motherboards and almost no 680i or 700 series will run 4 gb of it at all for example mine will.



Simple misunderstanding.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Simple misunderstanding.



NP


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

Got 4 errors about a half hour in.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Got 4 errors about a half hour in.



Up your northbridge volts.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Up your northbridge volts.



Runs stable now. 

But why do the benchmarks show that its actually under performing?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 23, 2008)

Good to see you are making progress there Crash!

I've been reading...and it seems I'm asking too much of my rig for 500FSB 1:1 w/4 dimms of memory...at least I can hit 480FSB though...gives me a reason to start scoping out procs w/higher multi's!

I'm looking forward to your results Crash, and if ya get a chance to post some screens that'd be sweet also! It's nice to finally see you have a little bit if luck eh?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Good to see you are making progress there Crash!
> 
> I've been reading...and it seems I'm asking too much of my rig for 500FSB 1:1 w/4 dimms of memory...at least I can hit 480FSB though...gives me a reason to start scoping out procs w/higher multi's!
> 
> I'm looking forward to your results Crash, and if ya get a chance to post some screens that'd be sweet also! It's nice to finally see you have a little bit if luck eh?



I changed the strap from 333/1066 to 266/800 and my benchmarks on the RAM got a bit faster. Went from 1174 to 1103. The speed is slower.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> New overclocked settings
> Read - 6899
> Write - 6693
> Copy - 7405
> ...



Okay. Benchmarks have improved. Right now I am running at 3.3GHz. Originally I had 3.3GHz using a 9x multi but I changed it to an 8x and my ram is at 1173 again at 2.3v with my CPU vcore at 1.35v. 

Read - 8319
Write - 7524
Copy - 8069
Latency - 63.2

Impressive scores from stock.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice work man! Those are some pretty good scores!

I get about the same right now at 960 speeds, but I have 7 on Performance, and 4-4-4-12 timings..but 1173 DDR is pretty good stuff! Glad you were able to get it there!

You should take some screens and post em' up!


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Okay. Benchmarks have improved. Right now I am running at 3.3GHz. Originally I had 3.3GHz using a 9x multi but I changed it to an 8x and my ram is at 1173 again at 2.3v with my CPU vcore at 1.35v.
> 
> Read - 8319
> Write - 7524
> ...



What volts are the 1066 kits rated for? I just killed my 1200 kit at 2.2.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> What volts are the 1066 kits rated for? I just killed my 1200 kit at 2.2.



Back of the package says 2.1v recommended. I highly suggest a ram cooler for this RAM. I have yet to put my OCZ RAM coolers on.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Back of the package says 2.1v recommended. I highly suggest a ram cooler for this RAM. I have yet to put my OCZ RAM coolers on.



mine says 2.0v and the specs on newegg says 2.2v lol


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp is talking about the 1066. trt740 and ntdouglas have the 1200+. 
Transcend's own spec sheet says 2.2V for 1200+, so ntdouglas-you're covered.
1600+ is 2.1 for the 2x1GB kit and 2.0 for the 2x@GB kit (which I'm curious about!).


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2008)

I think this is as good as its going to get unless DFI decides to implement manual RAM speed that a user can set.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 24, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Back of the package says 2.1v recommended. I highly suggest a ram cooler for this RAM. I have yet to put my OCZ RAM coolers on.




I've got mine chilled. Your pumping 2.3 through them with no active cooling?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> I've got mine chilled. Your pumping 2.3 through them with no active cooling?



Not yet no. Its actually quite cool to the touch.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2008)

What is a good program that shows only the voltages that you are using? I know i saw someone in this forum use one, but I cant for the life of me find the thread that it was in.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What is a good program that shows only the voltages that you are using? I know i saw someone in this forum use one, but I cant for the life of me find the thread that it was in.



Try smart guardian off of your instal disc, under the utilities section!

I have found it works rather well with the P35.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2008)

Heres a link to what i am talking about. 

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6784/dualprime2855nq.jpg


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 24, 2008)

You could go with SmartGuardian, if you  have an ITE controller. I think DFI boards do for the most part.

*edit*

Doh! sneeky, you beat me!!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Try smart guardian off of your instal disc, under the utilities section!
> 
> I have found it works rather well with the P35.



Smart Guardian seems to be inaccurate whenever I use it compared to other programs and even the BIOS.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2008)

the picture link looks to me to be a shot of ASUS probe.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> the picture link looks to me to be a shot of ASUS probe.


Thats what I was afraid of.

Stupid question, but I woudlnt be able to use that would I?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 24, 2008)

My voltages are pretty close in comparison to BIOS vs SG, I use a custom SG modifed for the DK version...I take into consideration that no software will be accurate...Everest reads a little different from SG, Speedfan reads different from the other two...personally I trust the utility that comes with the  board.

But take it with a grain of salt as a more generalized voltage...if ya want exact look up measure points and measure with a DMM.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2008)

I dotn have a multi-meter. 

Here are the results.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 24, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I dotn have a multi-meter.
> 
> Here are the results.



I have one. I'm just afraid to use it.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 24, 2008)

So let me get this straight, you are running 2.3v vDimm in the BIOS and SG reports 2.19?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> So let me get this straight, you are running 2.3v vDimm in the BIOS and SG reports 2.19?



Good question. If I remember, Ill check on the next reboot. I ran so many numbers that day its hard telling.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ill post some Everest benchmarks to show where my RAM stands overclocked.
> 
> G.Skill 2x1GB DDR2-800
> Read - 6332
> ...





CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Okay. Benchmarks have improved. Right now I am running at 3.3GHz. Originally I had 3.3GHz using a 9x multi but I changed it to an 8x and my ram is at 1173 again at 2.3v with my CPU vcore at 1.35v.
> 
> Read - 8319
> Write - 7524
> ...



Okay. I went back to my previous 2GB DDR2-800 and overclocked it to 1038 with 3.3GHz on the CPU and im quite disappointed with my 1066 RAM. Here are the results:

G.Skill DDR2-800 @1038 5-5-5-15
Read - 9049
Write - 7503
Copy - 8151
Latency - 55.4

What am I doing wrong guys?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 25, 2008)

Wouldn't that mean you changed the divider to 4:5?

Kinda apples to oranges, don't ya think?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 25, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Wouldn't that mean you changed the divider to 4:5?
> 
> Kinda apples to oranges, don't ya think?



I honestly dont know. 

But nevertheless, why would speeds under 1066 be faster than 1066+? 

If you can tell me how to fix it, I will.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 25, 2008)

Really those differences in that synthetic test, while they may appear to be quite large in your mind will be quite small in real-world application and use..whether browsing, gaming, encoding...sure a few extra MB/s and a few less ms for latency are nice and look appealing, but that doesn't necessarily mean you'll notice or feel the difference.

Really the biggest difference I see between the DDR800 and 1066 is latency...and that could be because the tighet timed binned 800 chips are being pushed harder to go faster at that speed in comparison to the 1066 rated bin sticks that would be running at their rated speeds...if you want all fairness, report the synthetic tests at each stick's stock speeds/timings and see how they differ...sure FSB, MCH and other things will create some differences.

I wouldn't worry that much about it more-so than just being stable at your goal OC. But that's just my two cents.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 25, 2008)

Different ram dividers will give varying performance just like operating a chipset at a particular strap (1066, 1333, 1600). 



			
				CrAsHnBuRnXp said:
			
		

> I changed the strap from 333/1066 to 266/800 and my benchmarks on the RAM got a bit faster. Went from 1174 to 1103. The speed is slower.



You proved this to yourself.

For comparisons sake, only use the same divider to test. 

Try to run your CPU @ 3.6 (8x400) and divider @ 3:4. That's what we're aiming for isn't it?

This will likely take some more voltages on your core, NB and dimm.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 25, 2008)

My B3 doesnt do 3.6. I get a BSOD every time.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 25, 2008)

Then just test the ram. Take the CPU out of the equation.

Drop your multi to 7 and run the 400FSB with the 3:4 divider=2800MHz CPU & 1066MHz RAM.

If we can't get that to work, we have determined that it must be the RAM.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 25, 2008)

Done...what would you like to know?

Ill post up teh benchmarks in a sec.

Read - 7733
Write - 7261
Copy - 7830
Latency - 68.3

3:4 is actually slower than 4:5.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 25, 2008)

Um, this is for YOUR benefit, not mine. 

You have just proved that your RAM will operate at it's rated speeds. Something else *cough* CPU *cough* is holding this back.

Looks like it's time for a refresher in straps and dividers since it seems like you aren't catching what's going on here.

This is the quintessential write-up on staps, dividers and how they relate to NB/mem performance.  The information is stil pertinent even with different chipsets. Now we X38/X48 owners HAVE the ability to change the straps and dividers independently!

You'll have to find the best balance of strap/divider for your CPU to operate within in order to utilize your 1066 speed RAM. This includes which multiplier you choose as well.


----------

